# Frage, Hilfe bin unerfahrener Weiher Besitzer.



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo, Ich bin Lucas bin 16 und komme aus Bayern.

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren unseren Hof Weiher in Angriff genommen, da sich so 10-× Jahre keiner darum gekümmert hatte. Nach dem ich ihn von allem möglichen befreit habe hab ich nach einem Jahr Pause zum Test 4 Karpfen eingesetzt. 
Die habe aufgrund von Luft Probleme nicht überlebt hatten.
Letztes Jahr dann 2 Luftpumpen gekauft und dann 13 Karpfen eingesetzt die haben bis Januar überlebt, sind dann aber erfroren (zu Starke Luftpumpe im Weiher gehabt).
Diese haben meine Pflanzen dann aufgefressen (weil sie ja nicht eingeschlafen sind).

Da kommt meine Frage was soll ich dieses Jahr für Wasserpflanzen Pflanzen, ich habe noch 2-3 kleine __ Schilf Pflanzen und eine Seerose von bekannten Fachhandel geschenkt bekommen.
Was haltet ihr von der __ Wasserpest? Mein Vater und mein Nachbar (Guter Kumpel von uns) haben gemeint das geht nicht die Pflanze sei zu "Gefährlich da man sie niemals mehr Rausbekommt".

Größe 20x10 Meter und Tiefe so am Rand 1m in der Mitte so 1,5 Meter.

Mein Fisch Besatz dieses Jahr wird so 8-10 Schleien, so 6-8 Bitterlinge und dazu Paar __ Muscheln, ich würde gerne noch 1-2 andere Fisch Arten dazu setzen bitte da auch Vorschläge.

Im Anhang Bild von meinem Weiher 

MFG. Lucas


----------



## Lion (1. Mai 2020)

hallo Lucas,
dein Teich sieht sehr interessant und schön aus.
Bevor Du neue Fische einsetzt, würde ich als erstes das Wasser prüfen.
folgende Fragen habe ich:
-woher kommt das Wasser?
-wird gefiltert ?
-die Rohre auf dem Foto wofür dienen die ?

zu den Luftsteinen kann man sagen, dass man die Höhe oder Tiefe der Luftsteine je nach
Wärme oder Kälte variieren soll. Also im Winter evtl. nur in 20cm Wassertiefe legen.
Somit friert das Wasser an dieser Stelle nicht zu und die Tiere können in tieferer Zone
ihren Winterschlaf halten.


VG. Léon


----------



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Folgende Fragen habe ich:
-woher kommt das Wasser?
-wird gefiltert ?
-die Rohre auf dem Foto wofür dienen die ?

Hallo Lion,
Also das Wasser kommt 1 von meinem Hausdach deswegen die Rohre (habe neues Dach draufgemacht deswegen die neuen Rohren werden noch Eingebudelt)
Und ich vermute noch von eine unterirdischen Wasserquelle weil wir in einem Riesigen wasserschutzgebiet leben.

 Filter besitze ich nur einen Kleinen wo das Wasser Grob Filter bevor es durch die Wasserpumpe/Springer durchläuft.


----------



## Turbochris (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo Lucas,

Deine beiden Älteren haben Recht: Wenn Du __ Wasserpest drin hast wirst Du sie nie mehr los! Trotzdem bringt sie viel Sauerstoff ins Wasser und nimmt viele Nährstoffe auf.
Wenn Du dennoch Wasserpest einsetzen möchtest: Ich wohne nördlich von Augsburg und habe über 100qm Wasserpest, die ich sowieso rausschmeiße sobald die abgelaichten __ Moderlieschen als Jungfische unterwegs sind und außerdem habe ich einige qm __ Laichkraut von denen ich dann auch welches abgeben kann...

Bitte halte Dich mit den Fischen erst einmal zurück, überprüfe und beobachte die Wasserwerte und setze dann langsam nach und nach gezielt ein oder warte einfach bis sich Dein bisheriger Besatz von allein vermehrt...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Ich brauch keine da ich mir warscheinlich eine andere Pflanze holen werde 
Mit Besatz meinst du die Pflanzen oder was?


----------



## Turbochris (1. Mai 2020)

Nein, die Fische...


----------



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Nein, die Fische...


 Oke da habe ich derzeit keine drin das einzige was im Weiher schwimmt sind __ Frösche, __ Salamander und 2 Wildenten.


----------



## Turbochris (1. Mai 2020)

Bei den Salamandern vermute ich __ Molche...
Die __ Enten sch...en, also düngen/überdüngen, Dir Deinen Teich. Ich sorge bei mir dafür, dass keine Enten bleiben... 
Habe auch keine Lust auf Zerkarien, die die Enten einschleppen...


----------



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Bei den Salamandern vermute ich __ Molche...
> Die __ Enten sch...en, also düngen/überdüngen, Dir Deinen Teich. Ich sorge bei mir dafür, dass keine Enten bleiben...
> Habe auch keine Lust auf Zerkarien, die die Enten einschleppen...



Oke danke für denn Tipp aber die Brüten seit Jahren dort und ich krieg die nett weg.


----------



## Lion (1. Mai 2020)

Lucas Maximus schrieb:


> Hallo Lion,
> Also das Wasser kommt 1 von meinem Hausdach deswegen die Rohre
> 
> Und ich vermute noch von eine unterirdischen Wasserquelle weil wir in einem Riesigen wasserschutzgebiet leben.



hallo Lucas,

1) die meisten meiden heute das Regenwasser wegen Umweltschmutz und wenn es wie bei Dir vom Dach kommt, spült es beim ersten Regen
noch zusätzlich den ganzen Dreck mit in den Teich.

 2) Wasserquelle kann gut sein, kann aber auch schlecht sein.
Hier wie ich und auch Christian empfohlen haben, musst Du unbedingt dein Teichwasser annalysieren um zu sehen
ob und wenn ja, welche Fische für dieses Wasser geeignet sind. 
   Wenn wie Du schreibst,  4 Karpfen in so einem großen Teich nach so kurzer Zeit sterben und auch weitere 13 Stück nach wiederum
relativ kurzer Zeit sterben, dann  s t i m m t  hier etwas nicht mit den Wasserwerten. (Bitte Wasser messen bezw. evtl. beim Wasseramt annalysieren lassen)

Bin Neugierig auf die Werte und bitte, keine neuen Fische vorerst einsetzen. 

Beste Grüße 
Léon


----------



## Lucas Maximus (1. Mai 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Lucas,
> 
> 1) die meisten meiden heute das Regenwasser wegen Umweltschmutz und wenn es wie bei Dir vom Dach kommt, spült es beim ersten Regen
> noch zusätzlich den ganzen Dreck mit in den Teich.
> ...


----------



## Ida17 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Lucas,

das ist ein schöner Teich an dem man sich erproben kann. 
Dass die Fische an "zu viel Luft" gestorben sind kannst Du gedanklich beiseite legen. 
Es gibt so viele Gründe warum die Tiere das Zeitliche gesegnet haben, bspw. Stress, Kälte, mangelhafte Wasserwerte, Krankheiten etc. 

Fest steht: es sollten vorerst keine neuen Fische eingesetzt werden, bitte beherzige den Ratschlag.


----------



## Lucas Maximus (5. Mai 2020)

Was sind die "passenden" Wasser Werte? Wenn ich einen die Tage bekomme?


----------



## Lucas Maximus (13. Mai 2020)

Hier die Wasserwerte kann sein das die bissl schlechter sind da es die Letzten Tage viel geregnet hat.


----------



## Ippo (13. Mai 2020)

Lucas Maximus schrieb:


> Größe 20x10 Meter und Tiefe so am Rand 1m in der Mitte so 1,5 Meter.


Stimmt die tiefe auch ?
Du hast große Bäume um dein Weiher. Die helfen nämlich gerne mit beim verlanden.

Welche Funktion hatte der Weiher Mal ursprünglich gehabt?

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Lucas Maximus (28. Mai 2020)

Ja stimmt aber da kann ich nix machen, die Teife stimmt. Eigentlich für Fische dann wieder rum damals für die Kühe im Sommer zum abkühlen.


----------

